# الى خطيبى العزيز !!!!



## Esther (10 أغسطس 2008)

احبك بطريقتى​بدءت الرساله هكذا: 
الى خطيبى العزيز اريد توضيح بعض تصرفاتى لئلا تفهم بطريقه غير صحيحه وبصراحه شديده هى: 
اولا لقد اشتقت لك لكن لا تحاول الاتصال بى لان كلامك يصيبنى بالملل 
انا لن اقابلك كثيرا لانى اشعربطول الوقت وكأن الوقت لايتحرك معك ولا اريد ان ازورك فى منزلك لانى اشعر بالاختناق فيه ولا اكون على حريتى وايضا لابد ان تعرف انى لن اسمع كلامك فى اى امر او طلب لانى لااحب الامر والنهى فانا حره فى تصرفاتى وايضا لن استقبل اخوتك واقاربك ببيتنا لانى مشغوله جدا جدا واكيد انت عارف 
حينما تتحدث معى لاتطول فى الكلام لانى بصراحه ليس لدى اى وقت لكن يمكنك تكلمنى عشره دقائق خصصتها لك انت وهذا من اجل محبتى الشديده وقد تقل المده تبعا لظروفى. اذا رايتنى فى حضن غيرك يجب ان لاتثور لانى بذلك افرح ويجب ان تفرح لفرحى ولاتخف فانا قديره على الجمع بينكم وهذا لن يؤثر على علاقتى بك فحبى لشخص اخر شىء وحبى لك شىء اخر 
قد لا ترانى لايام او لشهور وقد يكون لسنين لكن متى وقعت فى مشكله سوف تكون اول من افكر فيه واذهب اليه تأكد من هذا 
رجاء اخير لا تزعجنى برسائلك واتصالاتك على موبيلى او الاتصال بى باى طريقه فحينما احتاجك سوف اتصل انا بك 
وفى يوم عيد ميلادك او اى مناسبه قد اعتزر عن الحضور فاخوتك يطيلوا فى الاحتفال وانا بصراحه اشعر بالرتابه من تلك الاغانى التى يغنوها لك فلن اشاركهم 
اخيرا لابد ان تعلم انى احبك على طريقتى 
التوقيع 
خطيبتك التى تحبك 
اسم المرسل اليه هو ربى يسوع المسيح"الخطيب" 
"خطبتك لنفسى الى الابد" 
اسم المرسل انا وانت 
موضوع الرساله هل تحب الله على طريقتك؟؟ 
دعوه لاعاده النظر فى علاقتنا ومحبتنا مع الله 
منقول" لا نحب لا بالكلام ولا بالسان بالعمل و الحق " ـــــ


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أغسطس 2008)

" لا نحب لا بالكلام ولا بالسان بالعمل و الحق " ـــــ

موضوع هايل بجد 
شكرا لكي 
تحياتي​


----------



## Esther (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الى خطيبى العزيز !!!!*



Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> " لا نحب لا بالكلام ولا بالسان بالعمل و الحق " ـــــ
> 
> موضوع هايل بجد
> شكرا لكي
> ...


----------



## sony_33 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الى خطيبى العزيز !!!!*

*بصراحة انا لما  قريت نصف الموضوع استغربت ؟.؟؟؟
اما لما كملت فهمت
موضوع جميل فعلا ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااا
كل شخص يقول انا احب المسيح
المحبة بالفعل مش بالكلام
ممكن تصلى لاجل ضعفى


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يسوع هو العريس الذى تنتظره العذارى الحكيمات 

شكراا لموضوعك الجميل للغايه


----------



## Esther (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الى خطيبى العزيز !!!!*

ميرسى جدا جدا يا 
sony_33
love_marena
النهيسى 
على مشاركتهم و مروركم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااا




مرسي ليكي​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2008)

قرأت الموضوع للمره الثانيه لانه جميل ومعزى شكرا


----------



## Esther (17 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



العفو يا مايكل
ميرسى ليك انت على مشاركتك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## Esther (17 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> قرأت الموضوع للمره الثانيه لانه جميل ومعزى شكرا



ميرسى جدا يا نهيسى 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## sameh7610 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل اوووى

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## Esther (17 سبتمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوووى
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير​*



العفو يا سامح 
ميرسى ليك انت على مرورك
الرب معك يرعاك ويحفظك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Esther قال:


> احبك بطريقتى​بدءت الرساله هكذا:
> الى خطيبى العزيز اريد توضيح بعض تصرفاتى لئلا تفهم بطريقه غير صحيحه وبصراحه شديده هى:
> اولا لقد اشتقت لك لكن لا تحاول الاتصال بى لان كلامك يصيبنى بالملل
> انا لن اقابلك كثيرا لانى اشعربطول الوقت وكأن الوقت لايتحرك معك ولا اريد ان ازورك فى منزلك لانى اشعر بالاختناق فيه ولا اكون على حريتى وايضا لابد ان تعرف انى لن اسمع كلامك فى اى امر او طلب لانى لااحب الامر والنهى فانا حره فى تصرفاتى وايضا لن استقبل اخوتك واقاربك ببيتنا لانى مشغوله جدا جدا واكيد انت عارف
> ...




*جميل اخت Esther
نتعامل مع الرب وكانه غير موجود
عندما نقع في مصيبة لا نترك مزار اودير او كنيسة 
الا ونزورها
 في الرحلات العادية نجهز انفسنا جيدا الشنطة الباسبور الى اخره
فكيف لا نتحضر الى الرحلة الكبرى الا وهي الرحلة الى الابدية لنكون 
بجانب الرب يسوع.
مشكورة موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح








*​


----------



## Esther (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *جميل اخت esther
> نتعامل مع الرب وكانه غير موجود
> عندما نقع في مصيبة لا نترك مزار اودير او كنيسة
> الا ونزورها
> ...



ميرسى جدا يا كليم على مرورك
وردك الجميل اللى بيحصل مع كل الناس
وانا اولهم
الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

احنا قساة كتير على يسوع و دة اكيد بيخلي قلبه يحزن 

مبعرفش ازاي يعطينا فرصة بعد فرصة حتى نرجعلو عشان هو بيشتاقلنا

ايه الحب دة​


----------



## i'm christian (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد هااااااااااااااايل
موضوع رائع جدا ومؤثر بشكل قوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويدبر كل امورك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا قد تفاجأت لما انهيت قرأة الرسالة 
الحب هو بالعمل وليس بالكلام فقط


----------



## Esther (23 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> احنا قساة كتير على يسوع و دة اكيد بيخلي قلبه يحزن
> 
> مبعرفش ازاي يعطينا فرصة بعد فرصة حتى نرجعلو عشان هو بيشتاقلنا
> 
> ايه الحب دة​



فعلاً انتى كل كلامك صح
كتير اوى اوى بنقسى عليه
وهو حنين اوى اوى علينا واحبنا حتى المنتهى
ميرسى على مشاركتك​


----------



## Esther (23 سبتمبر 2008)

i'm christian قال:


> *بجد هااااااااااااااايل
> موضوع رائع جدا ومؤثر بشكل قوى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويدبر كل امورك​*



ميرسى جدا يا كوكى 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Esther (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



ميرسى جدا يا فراشه
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Esther (23 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا قد تفاجأت لما انهيت قرأة الرسالة
> الحب هو بالعمل وليس بالكلام فقط



انا برده اتفاجئت زيك كده يا رنا
ميرسى يا قمر لمشاركتك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Esther (25 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا قمر
نورتينى
والرب يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*بالفعل موضوع رائع

شكرا جزيلا

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## Esther (25 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *بالفعل موضوع رائع
> 
> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح​*



ميرسى جدا يا امجد على مرورك

الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------

